# Skye the feral pigeon UPDATE



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

in case you all are wondering about Skye the feral pigeon,wich i recently rescued.

hes doing very very well. hes back in spades,a general naughty, smart a$$ goofy-bird. hes definatly spunky. hes going to remain in my dog kennel as he cannot perch, so hes got room to wonder around,but i'll be able to let him out to fly in the room once hes more tame. hes definatly got a sweet but no nonsense SMARTY PANTS additude,wich never fails to make me laugh.
only thing left to have out of him is vocalizations. hes never made a peep or coo since we've had him. is this normal?

im very happy hes ok, and hes now a permenant family member.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He just may not have something to say, as he is perfectly content. 

He may be a she, and that could be the reason he is not vocal. However, if you put another pigeon around him, of opposite gender, then that may cause him to become vocal too.  

Thank you for the update.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

So glad to hear Skye is doing so well.

Thanks you so much for giving him a forever home.

I have a house piegon with an attitude problem as well. He's the sweetest little guy and like you he is a constant source of laughs and joy for the whole family.

Please post some pictures if you can..........we all love pictures here.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Prophecy,

Thank you for the update on Skye. I'm so happy that he is doing well. I wouldn't worry much about the vocalization right now. Some birds are just naturally quiet. He will coo or grunt when he is ready.

Margaret


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

i dont know what happened,but i came in to see Skye this morning and found him dead. he was fine last night,at 11pm.i woke to see him,feed him and change his cage,and he wasnt moving. i cannot say anything more...........i dont know what happened. im so sad.
it appears he passed in his sleep.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Gosh I'am so sorry to hear about your bird..can you tell us more...about like his behavior before...what kind of kennel did you have him in...did you look him over to see if has injury of anykind?...that is so sad....


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Skye. He was doing so well. Sometimes we never know exactly why a bird dies unexpectly, but regardless of knowing or not it does not make the grief or sadness that is felt any less.

Please take comfort in the fact that you did all you could for Skye, and he died peacefully in a place where he was loved and cared for.

Best wishes,
Louise


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Gosh I'am so sorry to hear about your bird..can you tell us more...about like his behavior before...what kind of kennel did you have him in...did you look him over to see if has injury of anykind?...that is so sad....


he was fine as in spunky and acting just normal. eating and drinking, and pooping normally.he was playing with his toy, when we went to bed last night around 11pm.i got up at 6am to find him dead. im not sure what really happened, other than we had other birds poisoned in the neighborhood,at the time we found him,i thought he'd make it,i guess he got more than we thought,we meaning vet and us at home.i feel terrable i couldnt have helped him more.i hate it when people do selfish,stupid crap like that.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry - I know how hard Skye's passing is for you. He was such a fighter! Thank goodness he was with you though - he had all the best care he could have had with you. I'm sure if he could he would thank you for loving him so much. Comforting {{{hugs}}} to you.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Prophecy,

I am so sorry to hear that Skye died. You certainly did all you could for him and made his last days full of love and caring. He didn't die alone in the street somewhere. Some poisons work days after ingestion. It sounds as if that was the case for Skye as he showed no signs and appeared to be recovering. Please know that you made a difference for him, even though the final outcome is sad. Hugs and condolences to you.
Margaret


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

THANK YOU EVERYONE,FOR YOUR HELP SUPPORT AND ADVICE. i just feel bad, and it was such a shock.i guess you just cant save them all,but im glad i comforted him and gave him safety in wich to be at peace.i just was hoping the outcome would have been differant.he was such a pretty bird.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my! Prophecy, I am SO sorry to hear about Skye! What a shock!

Sending you healing hugs and love

Shi


----------



## bweaz (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so sorry about Skye. I can't imagine how hard this is for you. You made a real difference in his life. I am just so sorry!!! I am sure he was a grateful to find you as you were to find him.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

It is always so sad when things don't work out, especially when it was looking so promising.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This was a shock to me. I am so very sorry.


----------

